# Things that make you shake your head....



## timbuck (Nov 6, 2017)

Aside from my kids games this weekend, I was able to catch 3 other games.  I'm a bit amazed at what people say/do/pay for.

1.  Opening kickoff of a 9v9 game.  Bit of a short field.  Whistle blows, big strong girl from the back runs up and kicks the ball at the goal.  Keeper saved it.  Kicking parents cheered for such a great kick.  With all of the player development initiatives, small sided games and prior season build out lines, is this what we are trying to teach?

2.  Kid gets hurt in a game.  While the coach, referee and parents are checking on her, the opposing coach gives some instructions to his team.  Sideline of the hurt player goes a bit crazy saying this is classless.  Really?  What should the coach do?  It's not like he was congratulating anyone for fouling the hurt player.  He was giving instructions on positioning.

3.  11v11 game.  Winning team is winning because of their athleticism.  Solid team.  But the winning team couldn't pass a ball on the ground if their life depended on it.  Big kicks, high in the air into the attacking third to win the ball and shoot ASAP.  

4.  Same 11v11 game.  2nd half starts.  Ball goes out of bounds in about 30 seconds.  Coach calls for a substitute.  What could have possibly happened in 30 seconds to get this player pulled to the bench?  About 2 minutes later, he subs again.  I didn't pay attention to overall playing time, but this team had about 16 players. 

5.  Heard about a player on an 07 team quitting the team after Saturday's game.  Team still has 2 games left in the season.  Parent refused to pay outstanding balance unless the coach gave the parent the player card.  I guess mom was upset that her kid got subbed off for a player that might not be as strong as her kid.  Sounds like this players will be on her 3rd team in less than 3 seasons.


----------



## Monkey (Nov 6, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Aside from my kids games this weekend, I was able to catch 3 other games.  I'm a bit amazed at what people say/do/pay for.
> 
> 1.  Opening kickoff of a 9v9 game.  Bit of a short field.  Whistle blows, big strong girl from the back runs up and kicks the ball at the goal.  Keeper saved it.  Kicking parents cheered for such a great kick.  With all of the player development initiatives, small sided games and prior season build out lines, is this what we are trying to teach?
> 
> ...


Other than no parents fighting, sounds like a typical socal soccer day.


----------



## charlie murphy (Nov 6, 2017)

G07 coach yelling at our goal keeper that she can not touch the ball as it was booted by "someone" in the middle of the field and ended up bouncing towards our goal , as generally happens in a G07 game. If you want entertainment this is a coach to watch. He is a ridicules, wreck of a guy who yells at EVERYBODY near the field . ( bronze coach no less)   There is something every trip to the field this tread should and could last forever .


----------



## soccerchaffeur (Nov 6, 2017)

G06 match last weekend(flight 2).  Forward is dribbling to goal(just outside the box), defender is literally climbing up her back.  Defending team is trailing by a large margin,  so ref is letting play continue.  Forward finally has had enough as she enters the box and more or less throws the defender off her.  Whistle blows and the defender puts both fists up and says 'c'mon, fight me...fight me!'  She took a big right handed swing at the forward but misses.  Teammate of forward comes running in and gets between the 2 and says nothing more than 'cut it out'.  Defender turns attention to this girl now with 'oh you want some?  Fight me!'(fists in the air like she's done this before).  Ref finally gets in there.  He speaks to only the defender.  No clue what he said, but there was no penalty or card shown.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 6, 2017)

When we were U10, played in Vegas Cup.  Opposing team thought it was their thrown in.  Referee blew the whistle and called it the other way.  Girl chucked the ball about 20 yards away in protest.  What a nice, sweet young lady.


----------



## TangoCity (Nov 6, 2017)

soccerchaffeur said:


> G06 match last weekend(flight 2).  Forward is dribbling to goal(just outside the box), defender is literally climbing up her back.  Defending team is trailing by a large margin,  so ref is letting play continue.  Forward finally has had enough as she enters the box and more or less throws the defender off her.  Whistle blows and the defender puts both fists up and says 'c'mon, fight me...fight me!'  She took a big right handed swing at the forward but misses.  Teammate of forward comes running in and gets between the 2 and says nothing more than 'cut it out'.  Defender turns attention to this girl now with 'oh you want some?  Fight me!'(fists in the air like she's done this before).  Ref finally gets in there.  He speaks to only the defender.  No clue what he said, but there was no penalty or card shown.


This is typical (Ref doing nothing or very little).  So nothing will be put on the game card so you can't really complain to anyone.  Even if you have it on video they (Gaming circuit) won't likely do anything.


----------



## JoeBieber (Nov 6, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> G07 coach yelling at our goal keeper that she can not touch the ball as it was booted by "someone" in the middle of the field and ended up bouncing towards our goal , as generally happens in a G07 game. If you want entertainment this is a coach to watch. He is a ridicules, wreck of a guy who yells at EVERYBODY near the field . ( bronze coach no less)   There is something every trip to the field this tread should and could last forever .


This is useless unless you tell us who this is.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 6, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> This is typical (Ref doing nothing or very little).  So nothing will be put on the game card so you can't really complain to anyone.  Even if you have it on video they (Gaming circuit) won't likely do anything.


I don't know any ref that scored a goal. Refs are part of the game, whether good or bad, and players need to deal with it accordingly, and adjust the way they play and communicate with a ref. If your coach is not teaching kids to deal with it, you should find a better coach. I love when coaches saying we lost a game because of the ref. Never mind that their team just had opportunity to score 5 goals but didn't and they lost 0:1 because of the ref. Of course there are plenty of refs who has no business being on the field, but instead of complaining about it, go and do it yourself and make a difference. There will always be 1 unhappy team after the game, and very rarely it will be a winning team.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds like this players will be on her 3rd team in less than 3 seasons.[/QUOTE

Genuine question. If a player moves around to find the right team/coach, is it that bad?

Sometimes it may take 3-4 teams, or you may get lucky and find one right away.

We pay our own money to have kid play on the team (of course they have to make it as well)

Sometimes, what looks like a good fit, may not be at the end of the season. For whatever reason - kids not bonding as well, growth, play time, coaching, age breakup, etc.

As long as you don't burn bridges, why should it matter?
As parents we try to find the right fit but are sometimes wrong. And you may also end up regretting leaving the team. But you won't know until you try somewhere else.
I know parents that stick with the same club/coach, and their kid is still in F3. At that point maybe the kid is not as skilled or dedicated, but also maybe they should try another club/coach which I've seen make a big difference.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 6, 2017)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Sounds like this players will be on her 3rd team in less than 3 seasons.[/QUOTE
> 
> Genuine question. If a player moves around to find the right team/coach, is it that bad?
> 
> ...


You make a very good point.  
For me it comes down to -  Is the kid happy?  
In this case, I'm not sure the kid even knew she wouldn't be playing the final 2 games with her team.  I don't know that the kid was unhappy.  But I did hear the mom cuss and spit all over the place when a player got subbed and soon after her team gave up a goal.  I do think they were driving a bit of a distance to get to practices and games.  But -  finish out the season.


----------



## TangoCity (Nov 6, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know any ref that scored a goal. Refs are part of the game, whether good or bad, and players need to deal with it accordingly, and adjust the way they play and communicate with a ref. If your coach is not teaching kids to deal with it, you should find a better coach. I love when coaches saying we lost a game because of the ref. Never mind that their team just had opportunity to score 5 goals but didn't and they lost 0:1 because of the ref. Of course there are plenty of refs who has no business being on the field, but instead of complaining about it, go and do it yourself and make a difference. There will always be 1 unhappy team after the game, and very rarely it will be a winning team.


I'm referring to fights, violent conduct or repeat offenders of reckless play.  I get that there are bad calls, or refs who tend to let things go more than others.


----------



## watfly (Nov 6, 2017)

So about 1/2 through the 1st half, the Ref decides that the little sprinkler heads that are flush with the ground are dangerous (you know the ones you see on many fields).   Mind you many games already played that day and many more played this season on that field without a ref seeing it as a problem.  So he stops the game for ten minutes as the kids, coaches and ref search for all the sprinkler heads.  He then makes the coaches cover each sprinkler head with a crumpled up pinnie with a cone on top of that.  It made for quite the colorful field of half-a-dozen or more cloth and plastic mushroom tripping hazards.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 6, 2017)

About 7 years ago at U10 playing in a Santa Barbara tournament.  Game was way to rough and our coach was relatively politely letting the ref know that he let the game get out of control.  After the game when our coach was talking to our 9 year old girls the ref came up to our coach and flipped him off in front of the girls.   He immediately took of running because he was being chased by several of our parents who were very upset.   Tournament officials came over and saved the ref and the parents from making the situation worse.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 6, 2017)

watfly said:


> So about 1/2 through the 1st half, the Ref decides that the little sprinkler heads that are flush with the ground are dangerous (you know the ones you see on many fields).   Mind you many games already played that day and many more played this season on that field without a ref seeing it as a problem.  So he stops the game for ten minutes as the kids, coaches and ref search for all the sprinkler heads.  He then makes the coaches cover each sprinkler head with a crumpled up pinnie with a cone on top of that.  It made for quite the colorful field of half-a-dozen or more cloth and plastic mushroom tripping hazards.


been through that. they put cones on top of cement patches. "okay kids, watch out for the cones while playing".  This is at a HS that cost a few hundred million to make. smh


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 6, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> About 7 years ago at U10 playing in a Santa Barbara tournament.  Game was way to rough and our coach was relatively politely letting the ref know that he let the game get out of control.  After the game when our coach was talking to our 9 year old girls the ref came up to our coach and flipped him off in front of the girls.   He immediately took of running because he was being chased by several of our parents who were very upset.   Tournament officials came over and saved the ref and the parents from making the situation worse.


haha. saw a REC tournament of champions game where a team came back to win. the team that lost was an undefeated team from a nice area. they couldnt handle a loss. Mom runs on the field and starts attacking the guy verbally to the point you could see the spit coming from her mouth. A few more parents came to join. They chase him to his car , across a few basketball courts and playground, and start shaking his car. they got out of the way as he pressed the gas.  wish i had it on vid, instant viral video. No bad calls, ref is a good guy, and stopped reffing REC after that.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 6, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> haha. saw a REC tournament of champions game where a team came back to win. the team that lost was an undefeated team from a nice area. they couldnt handle a loss. Mom runs on the field and starts attacking the guy verbally to the point you could see the spit coming from her mouth. A few more parents came to join. They chase him to his car , across a few basketball courts and playground, and start shaking his car. they got out of the way as he pressed the gas.  wish i had it on vid, instant viral video. No bad calls, ref is a good guy, and stopped reffing REC after that.


And we thought club parents were out of their minds.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 6, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> And we thought club parents were out of their minds.


no id argue rec is worse. at a good portion of clubs, coaches are in control and parents let coaches do what they need to do. REC all stars or city tournaments get nuts as they think that level is life or death - no perspective.


----------



## mirage (Nov 6, 2017)

*Things that make you shake your head....*

This thread....

Haven't we regurgitated these things enough times..... 

My apology in advance.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Nov 6, 2017)

timbuck said:


> You make a very good point.
> For me it comes down to -  Is the kid happy?
> In this case, I'm not sure the kid even knew she wouldn't be playing the final 2 games with her team.  I don't know that the kid was unhappy.  But I did hear the mom cuss and spit all over the place when a player got subbed and soon after her team gave up a goal.  I do think they were driving a bit of a distance to get to practices and games.  But -  finish out the season.


No worries. Was not directed to you per say. But Was just curious since I do hear that a lot. But obviously there are some that move for the wrong reasons or are problem families too like your example


----------



## zebrafish (Nov 6, 2017)

U10 girls game...

Overly aggressive forward (smaller size, from opposing team) is out of control, throwing body and creating contact simultaneously with defender and goalie (who already happens to have made a save with the ball in her control) both of whom are physically larger. Smaller player, after bouncing off two larger players, then lands on turf and hurts shoulder (not seriously) but cries and game is stopped. Foul could have easily been called on forward but wasn't. 

Goalie at other end of field (teammate of forward) yells "Are you kidding me! Ref, what the hell are you watching?!" Holds arms outstretched. 

This is a U10 girl yelling this, mind you. 

Could not help myself, commenting at volume loud enough to be heard by goalie "boy, isn't it great that children are taught such good sportsmanship and respect in today's game".


----------



## Dominic (Nov 6, 2017)

The Top 3 GU9 teams ended up in the same pool for State Cup (Blind Draw). Two of the teams made it out and played in the SC final.


----------



## zebrafish (Nov 6, 2017)

timbuck said:


> 1.  Opening kickoff of a 9v9 game.  Bit of a short field.  Whistle blows, big strong girl from the back runs up and kicks the ball at the goal.  Keeper saved it.  Kicking parents cheered for such a great kick.  With all of the player development initiatives, small sided games and prior season build out lines, is this what we are trying to teach?


Ok, my kid netted a kickoff shot following a toe tap by a teammate in a sand soccer game. I thought it was pretty cool. Just sayin'.


----------



## zebrafish (Nov 6, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Aside from my kids games this weekend, I was able to catch 3 other games.  I'm a bit amazed at what people say/do/pay for.
> 
> 1.  Opening kickoff of a 9v9 game.  Bit of a short field.  Whistle blows, big strong girl from the back runs up and kicks the ball at the goal.  Keeper saved it.  Kicking parents cheered for such a great kick.  With all of the player development initiatives, small sided games and prior season build out lines, is this what we are trying to teach?
> 
> ...


Dude, it was totally her job to shoot on goal directly off the 2nd half kickoff. She must be... a kickoff specialist. Job done, take a seat! Don't you know anything?!


----------



## timbuck (Nov 6, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> Dude, it was totally her job to shoot on goal directly off the 2nd half kickoff. She must be... a kickoff specialist. Job done, take a seat! Don't you know anything?!


She has a future in the NFL.  Are you allowed to use a tee in soccer?   I bet she could have cleared the parking lot.


----------



## zebrafish (Nov 6, 2017)

timbuck said:


> She has a future in the NFL.  Are you allowed to use a tee in soccer?   I bet she could have cleared the parking lot.


Ha! Just think of how loud the parents would cheer for that sh$t! 

Insert whatever vowel you want for the dollar sign!


----------

